

Ask HN: How much data do mobile analytics frameworks collect? - frenger

Exactly how much data do mobile-analytic frameworks (such as Flurry etc) collect?<p>As a mobile app developer I&#x27;m often asked to add these opaque frameworks to my projects but, not wanting to be Part Of The Problem, I&#x27;m curious how much data (beyond the specific metrics you can tell it to track) they collect.
======
firefoxNX11
Checkout Flurry's Privacy Policy [http://www.flurry.com/privacy-
policy.html](http://www.flurry.com/privacy-policy.html) "The data collected by
the agent may include.." Based on this the data sent to flurry's servers
should not be that much. They should be also optimizing the size of data sent.
Ofcourse you can always watch the data being sent using Charles to get a sense
of the size of the payload.

